# The how-to dump.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't post much anymore, BUT I found new stuff to teach so.

The bug out B.O.M.B
Bug
Out
Mobile
Backpack
It's not actually a back pack, it's a 3'X4" P.V.C pipe with a carry strap and a bail handle so you can carry water if need be. 

Take the before-mentioned PVC pipe and glue in place a blocking plug or a clean out plug.

Drill and tap 2 holes for rifle sling studs, epoxy the studs in place.

Drill 2 holes in opposite sides of the clean out plug below the pipe line and bolt in place a carry strap epoxy those as well, you need it water tight.

Wrap the B.O.M.B with a couple of wool blankets, plastic sheet, para cord and bungee cords.

Fill the B.O.M.B with whatever you think goes into a three day survival pack, you know your area/needs best.

Cover in heavy plastic and chuck in your car trunk or office locker.


Home made drying/curing cabinet
you need MINOR electrical skills.

you need 4 12X 50" strips of plywood
2 12" squares.
adhesive spray
2 hinges.
Heavy Aluminum foil
2 standard light sockets
2 hinges
self tapping wood screws
eye hooks
hooks made of coat-hangars
A cheap 110 computer vent fan
and a jigsaw to cut a hole for the fan mid ways in the door of the box.

Step 1 cut your plywood to length
Auger the hole in the door.
Make the box.
Line the box with foil using the adhesive spray to tack it in place.
Place the light fixtures as close to the center in the top and bottom of the box as possible.
Cover the inside of the lid with foil.
Wire the fan into the same circuit as the bulbs, please be smart and use the proper electrical coverings! IF you're clever, you can wire in a thermostat set to kick off at 200 degrees and kick on at below 120. I'm not clever so it stays outside. 
Screw in the eye hooks into the top of the box and install 2 100 watt bulbs.

NOW you can bake on cerecote or ceramic paints and or cure wood finishes, be aware of suggested drying times and check often as said times approach. and as always:
Neither I nor the admin or owners are responsible for you trying things you read on the internet.

Cheap water filter:
Take a 2 liter soda bottle and cut out the top right at the label.
Invert the top into the bottle after you remove the lid.
Insert 2 coffee filters
add a layer of crushed and washed charcoal powder.
Insert 2 more coffee filters.
Fill with suspect water.
This will remove most particulate matter but I'd still boil it.

20 weight gun oil is better than ANY gun oil on the market and a lifetime supply is 7$ as always, swab your bore before shooting, even gelled regular gun oil can wreck your day!

Cramming an RX bottle over the end of your tactical light allows you to diffuse light into the whole room, and if you use orange or red, makes a fine raccoon hunting light! AND you can use different colors as signals too. 

Well, that's it until I run up on something else, keep on preppin!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I thought this was going to be an instuctional video on how to take a squat in woods and still clicked on it


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I thought this was going to be an instuctional video on how to take a squat in woods and still clicked on it


Rule #1.....Look for snakes! 

Rule#2.....see Rule #1!!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wrap my bug out bombs in paracord.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I thought this was going to be an instuctional video on how to take a squat in woods and still clicked on it


Be glad I didn't post my "cooking with cheap cuts" thread.
AKA "Why to beat your meat"
No really, I was going to call it that, but I'm leaning toward
"A rubber mallet saves you money."


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Rule #1.....Look for snakes!
> 
> Rule#2.....see Rule #1!!


Rule #3 watch out for coyote traps. Squatting into one could ruin you whole day.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

oldasrocks said:


> Rule #3 watch out for coyote traps. Squatting into one could ruin you whole day.


Snares wouldn't be good, either!!


----------

